# O Som do X



## ronanpoirier

Há alguma razão para a letra X ter quatro diferente sons em português?

Geralmente ela tem só um: /ks/...

Interessante... alguém sabe quais foram as "mutações" que a letra sofreu, foneticamente, durante o passar dos anos ou se essas diferenças de som já foram inseridas diretamente na linguagem? (Acho que não fui muito claro nesta última parte, mas quero saber se há alguma possibilidade da palavra já ter sido inserida na língua portuguesa escrita com a letra X e com um som diferente de /ks/.)


Obrigado e até mais! _o/


----------



## sjofre

Essa mutação vem desde o grego a partir das palavras iniciadas por *K *(kappa ou capa) e por *X *(khi ou qui).   A letra *K* do alfabeto grego é representada em latim e em português pela letra *C*, tanto antes de consoante como de vogal. No latim a letra *C *manteve o som de *K *antes de qualquer vogal, mas, em português, o *C* tornou-se sibilante antes de *e* e *i*. 
  Por exemplo, as palavras *táxi*, *oxigénio*, *oxidar* e outras escrevem-se com a letra *X* com o valor de /ks/. A grande frequência do uso destas palavras tem consolidado o som /ks/ na língua portuguesa. 
   Como o alfabeto que usamos para representar os sons da língua portuguesa tem um número de letras muito inferior aos fonemas que usamos, há vários processos de representação fonética auxiliares, tais como: os acentos gráficos, as regras convencionais como os dígrafos (*ch*, *lh*, *nh*) ou a utilização de letras com vários valores como o *X*. 
   O valor da letra *X* como palatal é frequente em palavras portuguesas muito antigas de origem latina e sobretudo de origem árabe. Algumas palavras antigas de origem grega também evoluíram para palatais, mas depois de terem passado pelo latim ou devido ao uso popular durante alguns séculos. 
   Em relação à palavra *exemplo*, poderemos dizer que é uma palavra que tem tido aplicação sobretudo depois da relatinização da língua portuguesa quando um número crescente de pessoas passou a estudar latim para poder frequentar universidades da Europa onde o latim era a língua comum para os professores e os alunos universitários. 
   Não era a língua latina tal como no tempo do Império Romano do Ocidente, mas uma língua convencional. 
   Notemos que a palavra *exemplo* escreve-se em Francês ‘*exemple*’ e pronuncia-se /égzãpl/, em Inglês a mesma grafia pronuncia-se /igzαmp(e)l/ e a palavra portuguesa é pronunciada /êzĕplu/. 
   Como se vê, há uma ligação entre o Francês, o Inglês e o Português quanto à pronúncia do *X*. 
   A língua francesa regista a evolução de /ks/ para /gz/ que corresponde a uma sonorização. Em Inglês, manteve-se /gz/, e em Português nota-se uma evolução para /z/. 
   Conclusão: as diversas leituras da letra *x*, nestas três situações, correspondem a diferentes fases da História da Língua Portuguesa. 
   Em palavras de evolução popular, que são as mais antigas, a letra *x* corresponde a uma palatal. 
   Em palavras cultas do período da relatinização (fins da Idade Média e Renascimento), a letra *X* surge com valor de /z/. 
   Em palavras modernas de origem grega, a letra *X* lê-se /ks/. 
   A ortografia portuguesa não se baseia apenas na fonética, mas também na tradição. 
   Como julgamos evidente, é a História da Língua Portuguesa que possui as soluções para as dúvidas apresentadas.


----------



## rericri

e aí onde se pronuncia como na palavra "lixo"?


----------



## sjofre

O som *ch *do *X *acontece especialmente (mas não só) em palavras de origem árabe (como xarope ou enxofre). Nas palavras de origem latina e grega acontece sempre se o *X *vier no inicio das mesmas. Mas de facto não existe uma regra 100% certa... o melhor é procurar numa boa gramática.


----------



## Vanda

Mais lenha para o fogo, aqui.....


----------



## Outsider

O latim tinha a letra X com valor [ks] (sempre!), mas nas línguas românicas essa sequência de consoantes desapareceu. Em português, o [ks] latino passou geralmente a [sh]. Outras vezes passou a [s], por exemplo em _trouxe_ (de _traxit_) e _disse_ (de _dixit_). Em português medieval, a letra X representava [sh]. Mas nem sempre o X do português derivou de X latino; por exemplo, a palavra _peixe_ deriva de _pi*sc*is_. Outra fonte antiga de [sh] foi o árabe, que contribuiu com palavras como _oxalá_ ou _xeque-mate_.

Mais tarde, os intelectuais começaram a introduzir palavras eruditas de origem latina e grega na língua portuguesa, e, por preciosismo, pronunciavam o X como no original, isto é, [ks]. Foi assim que a letra voltou a ter este valor em certas palavras. Em alguns casos, porém, não conseguiram impor a pronúncia original. Por exemplo, em início de palavra o X pronuncia-se sempre [sh], mesmo em palavras de origem latina ou grega. Ninguém lê _xilofone_ como [ksilofone], apesar de a pronúncia original ser com [ks]. E em final de sílaba o X confunde-se com S, sendo portanto pronunciado [s] ou [sh] (também ninguém lê _extraordinário_ como [e*ks*traordinariu]).

Em certos casos particulares, o [ks] foi transformado em [z] (_exemplo_, etc) ou [s] (_máximo_, etc.) Como bem notou *Sjofre*, muitas destas transformações ocorreram também em outras línguas românicas.

P.S. A pronúncia do X como [sh] é invulgar em geral, mas comum nas línguas da Península Ibérica. Existe também em catalão e basco, e existia em espanhol medieval. (Cervantes escreveu _Don Quixote_ com _x_.)


----------



## apblopes

E vocês estão esquecendo que no Rio de Janeiro e alguns estados do Nordeste brasileiro, quando ele aparece no final de uma sílaba (como por exemplo, em extraordinário), o x é pronunciado como "sh". 
Na verdade, isso é o famoso "chiado" carioca, mas que não é só carioca.


----------



## Outsider

Não esqueci. 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> E em final de sílaba o X confunde-se com S, sendo portanto pronunciado [s] *ou [sh]* (também ninguém lê _extraordinário_ como [ekstraordinariu]).


----------



## apblopes

Outsider said:
			
		

> Não esqueci.


Ah sim, mas podia passar despercebido, porque o cidadão tem que lembrar que o s de alguns sotaques é diferente. 
Eu é que esqueci que os portugueses também tem o costume de "chiar" o S em algumas ocasiões, não é verdade, ó pá?
Pois, pois. 
;-)


----------



## Outsider

apblopes said:
			
		

> Eu é que esqueci que os portugueses também tem o costume de "chiar" o S em algumas ocasiões, não é verdade, ó pá?


Penso que a pronúncia portuguesa do S (na maior parte de Portugal; há uns sotaques muito _sui generis_ no Norte rural) é igual à carioca.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Oh! Novidade para mim! Eu achava que o X em outras línguas era pronunciado sempre como /ks/ (ou /gz/), excetuando o francês que também possui o som /z/ para o X (_je peux aller_, onde a ligação entre X e A produz o som /z/ )...


----------



## reka39

Hi! Does anybody know if there exists a Portuguese Phonetic transcription dictionary online? Thanks!


----------



## Vanda

Yes, the one I always link to all my replies, in a way. xote (clique)


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> Yes, the one I always link to all my replies, in a way. xote (clique)



Perfect! That's what I was looking for.


----------



## reka39

What about 'mexer', 'taxa', 'faixa', 'eixo', 'extinto', 'enxame', 'roxo', 'enxaguar', 'luxo', 'puxar', 'experiência', 'extinguir'.. are they all [z] sound?
Thanks!!


----------



## Vanda

reka39 said:


> What about 'mexer', 'taxa', 'faixa', 'eixo', 'extinto', 'enxame', 'roxo', 'enxaguar', 'luxo', 'puxar', 'experiência', 'extinguir'.. are they all [z] sound?  - no way
> Thanks!!



mexer', 'taxa', 'faixa', 'eixo', roxo', 'enxaguar', 'luxo', puxar', 'enxame', = /ch/
'extinto', /estinto/
 'experiência'/ esperiência/
'extinguir'../ estinguir/


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> 'extinto', /estinto/
> 'experiência'/ esperiência/
> 'extinguir'../ estinguir/



Thanks Vanda. So 'extinto', 'experiência', 'extinguir' sounds as 'exame' or 'exemplo', right?


----------



## Vanda

NO. Exame /ezame/, exemplo /ezemplo/.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Thanks Vanda. So 'extinto', 'experiência', 'extinguir' sounds as 'exame' or 'exemplo', right?



Eu digo "eis"
- experiência - eisperiência
- extinto - eistinto
- extinguir - eistinguir


----------



## Audie

reka39 said:


> What about 'mexer', 'taxa', 'faixa', 'eixo', 'extinto', 'enxame', 'roxo', 'enxaguar', 'luxo', 'puxar', 'experiência', 'extinguir'.. are they all [z] sound?
> Thanks!!


Um recifense pronunciará todas essas palavras com som de "ch", podendo '_experiência_' ser pronunciada também com som de "ss".


----------



## SãoEnrique

Então o X é igual a um /ʃ/ na maioridade dos casos pelas palavras de origem árabe? Pelas outras palavras é igual a um X pronunciado em francês e espanhol?


----------



## Outsider

A resposta à sua primeira pergunta é sim. Quanto à segunda pergunta, em português o "x" pode-se pronunciar /ks/, /s/ ou /z/. A pronúncia é algo imprevisível, mas de um modo geral: 

o /ks/ intervocálico francês corresponde a /ks/ português (_*oxy*gène, *oxi*génio_), 
o /gz/ intervocálico francês corresponde a /z/ português (_*exa*cte, *exa*to_) e
o /ks/ francês em final de sílaba corresponde a /ʃ/ ou /s/ português (_*ex*trême, *ex*tremo_).


----------



## SãoEnrique

Outsider said:


> A resposta à sua primeira pergunta é sim. Quanto à segunda pergunta, em português o "x" pode-se pronunciar /ks/, /s/ ou /z/. A pronúncia é algo imprevisível, mas de um modo geral:
> 
> o /ks/ intervocálico francês corresponde a /ks/ português (_*oxy*gène, *oxi*génio_),
> o /gz/ intervocálico francês corresponde a /z/ português (_*exa*cte, *exa*to_) e
> o /ks/ francês em final de sílaba corresponde a /ʃ/ ou /s/ português (_*ex*trême, *ex*tremo_).



Obrigado Outsider, eis aqui uma explicação perfeita


----------



## reka39

Vanda said:


> NO. Exame /ezame/, exemplo /ezemplo/.



Sorry but I don't have many other alternatives. Or 'z' or 'ss' or 'cs' or 'ch'. Do you mean they also have the 'ch' sound?


----------



## patriota

reka39, veja a separação silábica: *ex*-tin-to, *ex*-pe-ri-ên-cia, *ex*-tin-guir.  


Outsider said:


> E em final de sílaba o X confunde-se com S, sendo portanto pronunciado [s] ou [sh] (também ninguém lê _extraordinário_ como [e*ks*traordinariu])



Em e-xa-me e e-xem-plo, a letra _e_ está isolada do _x_, então não teria como ter a pronúncia das palavras anteriores.


----------

